# Coilovers



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Where would rear coilovers mount for a '69 gto?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

joelau27 said:


> Where would rear coilovers mount for a '69 gto?


On the rear of course :smilielol5:


----------



## 65sohc (Aug 13, 2019)

My 65 came with QA1's. They have a bracket that bolts to the axle.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

65sohc said:


> My 65 came with QA1's. They have a bracket that bolts to the axle.



I also assume at the top, a kit supplied brace/mount was used to beef up the upper shock mount, or there is a support bar that acts as a crossmember that the coilovers attach to at the top.

The factory upper shock mounts were not designed to carry the weight of the car like the factory springs do. The metal is not very thick and there is no additional plating to support/stiffen things up. They can easily be overstressed and the metal will crack or break. :thumbsup:


----------

